# τιμάριο = (ιστ.) timar | (μτφ.) fiefdom, fief



## nickel (Nov 20, 2011)

Στο πλαίσιο της διαμάχης που έχει ξεσπάσει αυτές τις μέρες στη Νέα Δημοκρατία, ο κ. Φαήλος Κρανιδιώτης είπε: «Δεν παρέλαβα από τον πατέρα μου κανένα πολιτικό τιμάριο, μόνο το παράδειγμα του» [Τα Νέα]. Βρήκε και ο Άλκης Γαλδαδάς την ευκαιρία και έγραψε μερικά για το τιμάριο της τουρκοκρατίας. Δεν έχω τις γνώσεις να πω αν είναι όλα σωστά. Περίεργο μου φάνηκε που αναφέρει μόνο την τουρκική λέξη για τους τιμαριώτες και ξέρω ότι δεν μπορούμε να περιορίσουμε τη μεταφορική σημασία στο κληρονόμημα («Από τότε βέβαια πέρασαν αιώνες και σήμερα τιμάριο θεωρείται μια ιδιοκτησία ή έστω ένας τίτλος που δίδεται κάπως σαν “προίκα” από έναν πατέρα στα παιδιά του ενώ αυτά δεν αξίζουν κάτι τέτοιο»).

ΛΚΝ
*τιμάριο το* : 1. μεγάλη έκταση αγροτικής γης που παραχωρούσε ο σουλτάνος σε στρατιωτικό, με αντάλλαγμα τη στρατιωτική υπηρεσία που πρόσφερε αυτός στο οθωμανικό κράτος· άρνηση υπηρεσίας είχε ως συνέπεια την ανάκληση του τιμαρίου· (πρβ. φέουδο, τσιφλίκι). 2. (_μτφ_.) για να χαρακτηρίσουμε έναν τομέα όπου ασκείται η εξουσία με τρόπο αυθαίρετο· φέουδο: _Το υπουργείο δεν είναι τιμάριο κανενός_. [λόγ. < μσν. τιμάριον < περσ. timar -ιον] 

Για τη μεταφορική σημασία στο ΛΝΕΓ:
(μτφ.) οτιδήποτε εκμεταλλεύεται κάποιος, χωρίς να του ανήκει (θέση, αξίωμα κ.λπ.): _το κόμμα δεν είναι τιμάριο κανενός_.

Αποδόσεις που προτείνω:

*τιμάριο* = (ιστ.) timar, fief | (μτφ.) fiefdom, fief, stronghold, (private) kingdom, preserve
*τιμαριώτης, τιμαριούχος, τιμαρλής* = timariot, timar holder, fief-holder, _timarli_
*τιμαριωτικός* = timar, timariot. *τιμαριωτικό σύστημα* timar system.


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 20, 2011)

Πολύ ωραία, αρκεί να κρατήσουμε στο μυαλό μας ότι πρόκειται για επιλογή εύληπτης απόδοσης για πρακτικούς λόγους: γιατί κατά τα λοιπά το τιμάριο δεν είναι βέβαια φέουδο [μ' άλλα λόγια, :up: δόξα και τιμή στον Νίκελ που βάζει το απαραίτητο "μτφ."].


----------



## nickel (Nov 20, 2011)

Ναι, το κείμενο του Γαλδαδά κάνει εκτενή αναφορά στη διαφορά από το φέουδο.


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 20, 2011)

nickel said:


> Ναι, το κείμενο του Γαλδαδά κάνει εκτενή αναφορά στη διαφορά από το φέουδο.



Mea culpa που δεν έκανα τον κόπο να το διαβάσω:blush:! Πράγματι, και είναι μια χαρά...


----------

